
Apple doubles down with Epic Games, seeks damages for breach of contract - herpderperator
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/08/apple-seeks-damages-from-epic-for-breach-of-contract.html
======
herpderperator
> ″Epic’s lawsuit is nothing more than a basic disagreement over money,” Apple
> said in a filing with the District Court for the Northern District of
> California. “Although Epic portrays itself as a modern corporate Robin Hood,
> in reality it is a multi-billion dollar enterprise that simply wants to pay
> nothing for the tremendous value it derives from the App Store.”

